# Google Chrome extensions crashing



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Running Windows 7...

When I open chrome I get two popups saying priceblink and honey extensions crashed and to click the balloon to open. There is no balloon and all I get is a black screen regardless of URL. I can't remove the extensions because I still just get a black screen.

Any ideas..

TIA


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Follow these instructions.

http://www.ultimatepctech.com/2016/09/how-to-resolve-black-screen-error-in.html

Post back with results.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I can't do number 1becaue I just get the black screen.

# 4 did not resolve

I have uninstalled chrome and downloaded again, but it still has the extensions and same problem.

Trying to find a way to delete the extensions..


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

po boy said:


> View attachment 59469


have you tried starting in safe mode?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

No...but will try that asap.


goodatit said:


> have you tried starting in safe mode?


----------

